# Internet Explorer Seitenaufbauprob.



## foxx21 (14. Juli 2004)

Hallo Freunde!


Ich habe ein riese Problem mit meinen Internetexplorer.

Wenn ich eine Seite öffne dann baut sich die Seite kurz auf und dann seh ich nur mehr ein weißes Bild. Außerdem verweisen mich manche links die normal zu anderen Zielen führen sollten (z.B. musste ich über das suchen Feld ins Internetforum kommen) auf ein anderes ziel (http://www.ntsearch.com - oder so ähnlich)
Hatte vielleicht von euch auch schon jemand das Problem? Was kann man da machen?

Habe den IE 6.0 und Windows XP


danke für eure Antworten


gruß

foxx21


----------



## nova-x-force (14. Juli 2004)

du hast dir ein trojaner eingefangen (so jetzt ganz ruhig bleiben )

lad die cwschredder (bei google runter)
las den durchlaufen und dann lad dir spybot Search&Destroy runter las den durchlaufen 

wenn du ganz sichersein willst nimm nocmal antivir oder norten antivirus und dal die nochmal drüberlaufen 


Gruß Nova-x-Force


----------



## Ben Ben (14. Juli 2004)

Zudem kannst du mal die c:\Windows\System32\drivers\etc\hosts
öffnen und schauen was für Eintrage dort neben dem
127.0.0.1 localhost (der sollte dableiben) stehen.
Dies ist quasi eine lokale DNS-Datei. Mit dieser kann ich dann einen DNS-Namen wie http://www.google.de zu einer x-beliebigen IP umleiten....


----------



## foxx21 (16. Juli 2004)

Danke für eure Tipps!

Zwar hat keiner der beiden Programme einen Virus oder Trojaner oder ähnliches gefunden. (Hab den Stinger auch nochmal durchgeschickt) aber es funktioniert wieder!



??|rock on|??


----------

